# Is there a Team Room in Outlook?



## kiki443 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm trying to find a feature in Outlook that is similar to the IBM Lotus Notes "Team Room".  A place where a team can share documents, information, post survey's, etc.

Through my experience, it is helpful in ensuring that everyone is on the same page.

Thanks

New York, NY


----------



## Trevor G (Sep 30, 2009)

kiki443 said:


> I'm trying to find a feature in Outlook that is similar to the IBM Lotus Notes "Team Room". A place where a team can share documents, information, post survey's, etc.
> 
> Through my experience, it is helpful in ensuring that everyone is on the same page.
> 
> ...


 
You have shared folders in Outlook, this is where you can share files and notify of updates etc. In your navigation window look near the bottom on the left, and explore from there. If non are shown then I suggest you speak to your System Admin people


----------



## kiki443 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

